# Attention MST3K fans



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

If you miss the show as much as my wife & I do, you might want to check this out:

http://www.filmcrewonline.com

It's the same people, and the same premise. Minus the characters, I think, and probably the skits. They have 1 release now, and one more coming in a few weeks. It's in my netflix queue, I'll post if it's any good.

Keep circulating the tapes!


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Watched Hollywood After Dark last night. It was great. It was differnet watching without the bots on the screen, but its the same guys and the same voices. The humor was a touch more adult as well. Not too bad, no real cursing or anything, but since the movie is about a stripper, it was somewhat to be expected. There were some truly funny parts where I had to stop the DVD because my wife was laughing so hard, she couldn't breathe. Overall, if you liked MST3K, you'll like this as well.


----------

